# Exclusive HUD review!



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I've been keeping tabs on add-on HUD displays after all the discussion here, and I grabbed this one for $30 when I realized our new CX-5 had no digital speedometer, knowing that I might install one in the Model 3.






Most others require an OBDII port connection and will not work with M3, but this one just uses a standard 12v connection.

[Also, not sure where to place the thread, but I hope the forum soon creates sections for aftermarket mods and accessories]


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

we don't yet have confirmation of OBDII one way or the other, so it just as likely may have the port.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

@MelindaV well we did have that report from @TrevP where an employee said the Roav Navdy would not work and some other indications that the OBDII connector would be missing.
Of course I usually create my own 12v connection from a fuse tap in my cars and wire all my electronics to it inside the dashboard for nice clean installs, but it will be a while before I have a Model 3 to tear apart.


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Should be easier in the model 3. You may only need 5v (device depending) and you could pull that from the usb plug.


----------



## PTFI (Jul 31, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I've been keeping tabs on add-on HUD displays after all the discussion here, and I grabbed this one for $30 when I realized our new CX-5 had no digital speedometer, knowing that I might install one in the Model 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a link to where you got the unit?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

PTFI said:


> Is there a link to where you got the unit?


Amazon:
http://amzn.to/2v9WZVk
or
http://amzn.to/2vYPYqh


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for the review! Really interesting and I've been curious to see how they work. Only complaint I have is that you need to plug it in.  I really don't want cables running all over my beautiful new Tesla. is there something like this that requires no cables and just needs to be charged on rare occasions?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for showing us that. Nicely done!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

ng0 said:


> Thanks for the review! Really interesting and I've been curious to see how they work. Only complaint I have is that you need to plug it in.  I really don't want cables running all over my beautiful new Tesla. is there something like this that requires no cables and just needs to be charged on rare occasions?


In most of my cars, I typically find a way to hardwire all my accessories and have all wires and connections hidden in the dash. It's cheap and easy to do a fuse tap and most plastic dash panels come off easily.
Rest assured when my 3 arrives I will figure out how to do so, and if none exists yet I will have a illustrated How To posted here to nicely hardwire accessories.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

JWardell said:


> In most of my cars, I typically find a way to hardwire all my accessories and have all wires and connections hidden in the dash. It's cheap and easy to do a fuse tap and most plastic dash panels come off easily.
> Rest assured when my 3 arrives I will figure out how to do so, and if none exists yet I will have a illustrated How To posted here to nicely hardwire accessories.


Awesome! I look forward to seeing it. Honestly though I'm not sure if I'll have the heart to modify my $50-60k car. Hopefully there will be a less intrusive option by then.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This is certainly a great solution for those who just want to see the speed. Easy to use, cheap...

My challenge is I have higher standards... and expectations:









so it will have to be Navdy or...?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> so it will have to be Navdy or...?


You can have this exact solution now for less than a dollar. But you'd have to drive 21 km/h all the time.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

John said:


> You can have this exact solution now for less than a dollar. But you'd have to drive 21 km/h all the time.


Didn't think that taking the pic myself in a loaner 








would be advisable...


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

ng0 said:


> Awesome! I look forward to seeing it. Honestly though I'm not sure if I'll have the heart to modify my $50-60k car. Hopefully there will be a less intrusive option by then.


Don't worry, it will always be reversible. The trick is finding the easiest/simplest way to get 12v power while keeping things hidden.


----------



## Gizmo (Jun 16, 2017)

Personally I cannot stand the digital numerical digits, whist the Navdy one looks better I would want the whole unit out of sight (not possible by the looks of it) and (now this bit will upset a few I have no doubt... sorry :blush: ) more importantly I speak English :greatbritain: so would like ROUTE to be pronounced correctly  as that would drive me nuts!


----------

